# lot of M3's (pic's)



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Made by a Dutch forum member, who visited the factory today..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They look more like M3s to me.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

They are M3s what a lovely car that is


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That rear splitter is really quite tasteless, isn't it?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome, nice one!

Ive stuck those on the M3 forum Rob, thanks.

Damn Im gonna have to be nice to him now. ;-)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Great pics Rob [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks like 19s are going to be essential again. White looks good, silver nice too.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Awesome, certainly a marmite car though. White with 19's would be my choice


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Great pics. Nice rear splitters. Front also overhang way too short. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Certainly not as 'pretty' as my TT, then again, I cant think of many cars that are. With the V6 and Blueflame its going to have to go a long way to sound better too.

I bet its gonna go like a c*nt though.  Certainly looks like it means business although this front end pic is my favourite so far...


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Why does it look like it's been kicked in the nuts at the rear? :?

Sorry but those exhausts just remind me of someone with their legs held tight together why aren't they at the outer edges of the car, in the middle is a bit saxo chavish to me. [smiley=oops.gif]

I bet it's a great car to drive though. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Sorry but those exhausts just remind me of someone with their legs held tight together why aren't they at the outer edges of the car, in the middle is a bit saxo chavish to me. [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> I bet it's a great car to drive though. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Its one of the things I never liked about my TT, I reckon the whole car would look wider if the zorsts were on the outer edge at teh rear (as per the Mk2)..










Same goes for the E46 as well..










I suppose one way round it is to have a single exhaust like the basic TTs do if you cant have em on the outside.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hats off to BMW for taking the precaution of installing hooks for the recovery trucks when they spin out at the rear and end up in a hedge :roll:










Graham


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The M5 rear is a shocker but with extraordinary skill they have managed to make the M3 _even worse_.

Remarkable.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Hats off to BMW for taking the precaution of installing hooks for the recovery trucks when they spin out at the rear and end up in a hedge :roll:


I take it the RS4 also has one in the rear for when it understeer's into hedges? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> I take it the RS4 also has one in the rear for when it understeer's into hedges? :roll:


It has one in the front too for when idiots like me put it in backwards :lol:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jdn said:


> The M5 rear is a shocker but with extraordinary skill they have managed to make the M3 _even worse_.
> 
> Remarkable.


Which is a shame seen as thats the bit most people will see.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > The M5 rear is a shocker but with extraordinary skill they have managed to make the M3 _even worse_.
> ...


Don't you prefer to reverse into the VD clinic car park spaces?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


I prefer to let it fester m8.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Awesome, nice one!
> 
> Ive stuck those on the M3 forum Rob, thanks.
> 
> Damn Im gonna have to be nice to him now. ;-)


Please don't be too nice, otherwise i stop post pic's from the M3 :wink:


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

Leg said:


> Certainly not as 'pretty' as my TT, then again, I cant think of many cars that are. With the V6 and Blueflame its going to have to go a long way to sound better too.
> 
> I bet its gonna go like a c*nt though.  Certainly looks like it means business although this front end pic is my favourite so far...


Was not going to get one but after looking at this picture, I might get one now. :? 

Why have they stopped the Colour Estoril blue! :? :evil: :x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Davidch said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not as 'pretty' as my TT, then again, I cant think of many cars that are. With the V6 and Blueflame its going to have to go a long way to sound better too.
> ...


Im told (by Leeds BMW) that you can have any Individual colour for Â£800. Moonstone looks nice!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Davidch said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not as 'pretty' as my TT, then again, I cant think of many cars that are. With the V6 and Blueflame its going to have to go a long way to sound better too.
> ...


Fuck me backwards... the front splitter is nearly as silly as the back one! :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I take it the RS4 also has one in the rear for when it understeer's into hedges? :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Davidch said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I like the front, a lot, very aggressive. What it needs though is pointless 'blades' on the sides that make it look like some sort of hydrofoil boat, very cool. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Leg said:


> NUM_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but those exhausts just remind me of someone with their legs held tight together why aren't they at the outer edges of the car, in the middle is a bit saxo chavish to me. [smiley=oops.gif]
> ...


ABT do a rear valance for the MK1...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The shape before was ugly enough but somehow they have managed to beat it - doff of the cap to BMW for that.

Broken.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Davidch said:
> ...


Maybe BMW should take a leaf out of the R8 design team's book and insert some old venetian blinds in the holes and call them 'sporting slats' :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Davidch said:


> ...Why have they stopped the Colour Estoril blue! :? :evil: :x


It was an Individual option on the last M3 too, not been a standard colour since the E36 M3.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Made by a Dutch forum member, who visited the factory today..


Great piccies, however i have to argue that he actually visited the factory yesterday based on your post. You posted on the 10th & the photos are date stamped the 9th :wink: :lol:

Even i can be picky :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ok forget the silver car but look either side, is that the matt black option????

fook me that looks great! 8) very stelth.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Probably got the transport goo on it
Can they do it in this colour









8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Great piccies, however i have to argue that he actually visited the factory yesterday based on your post. You posted on the 10th & the photos are date stamped the 9th :wink: :lol:
> 
> Even i can be picky :wink:


Very sharp !

Those pic's with M3's where photo-shops, done by me... 
He didn't visited a BMW factory, but it was a Fiat Factory..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.caranddriver.com/carvideos/? ... 1111621669


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

One finally spotted in the UK...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice one, where is that at?

EDIT - skip that, someone just posted it on the M3 forum.


----------

